# brisket



## scando78 (Mar 6, 2014)

here are a couple photos of my smoker and the brisket after 3 hours on the smoker!its around 40 degrees out and i managed to answer 1 of my own questions the warmer it gets the less fuel i will have to use:)i smoked a few things when it was around 20 degrees or less took a lot of fuel but the food was great.













bbq 006.JPG



__ scando78
__ Mar 6, 2014


















bbq 008.JPG



__ scando78
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice!  Looking good, me thinks it is time for lunch!


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2014)

[h3]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello, and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h3][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey, be sure and post some pictures when it's done

Gary


----------



## seenred (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard, and nice going on the brisket!  Keep that tasty qview coming!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome from Canada.







I love the look of that brisket and I look forward to your future posts.

Disco


----------



## scando78 (Mar 6, 2014)

heres the finished product with some mini fatties.came out good ran it about 240 for most of the smoke i thought it would take 12 hours it got done in 9 and a half.

j













003.JPG



__ scando78
__ Mar 6, 2014


















002.JPG



__ scando78
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## scando78 (Mar 6, 2014)

ty for your words of encouragement!:) have a great day.


> the only thing to fear is fear its self.


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking tasty! Thanks for the pictures.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2014)

Man that looks good  turned out great.   Probably even taste better

Gary


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice!  Great looking brisket.


----------



## seenred (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice!  Hope it tasted as good as it looks.

Red


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## smocan (Jun 21, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smocan
__ Jun 21, 2014






4am Time to start smoking!













image.jpg



__ smocan
__ Jun 21, 2014






5lb brisket point. Hoping it'll be ready by lunch.













image.jpg



__ smocan
__ Jun 21, 2014






First time using the toothpick method to find the grain.


----------

